
Plato – A document reader for Kobo's e-ink devices using Rust - iBelieve
https://github.com/baskerville/plato
======
iBelieve
I came across this project on the Rust subreddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/7iu7q8/plato_a_docume...](https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/7iu7q8/plato_a_document_reader_for_kobos_eink_devices/).

It's neat the Kobos have a removable microSD card and run Linux and can be
easily hacked/customized.

